# Groundwater Movement



## MSC (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm draining my in-ground pool, 20X36 for a new liner (haven't started yet). Without getting into reasoning, we chose to drain it to the yard area behind the pool. It's about 1/4 acre square of very dried-out grass, very slight downward slope, then flat. 

Then... treeline and neighbors back yard. Their backyard starts out high, but then drops about 10 ft to the house. So after our back 1/4 acre is treeline, then probably 25 yds to the house. I tried the pump for about 15 min. It ran a stream about 10 ft then spread out dispersed into the ground. No sign of moisture on the surface about 30-40 ft befor the end of our property. Granted, this will be running a few hrs.

I realize this doesn't paint the perfect picture, but.... IS THIS A BAD IDEA?

My wife thinks "water in their basement, getting sued, etc..." I see a very big, dried-out (crispy brown grass) area (I'll move the hose periodically) that's totally in the sun. By the way, weather will be 60-70 next few days.

Any thoughts? Much appreciated! And I'll admit to my wife I'm an idiot if I really am!!!  Thanks!


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

If the water is not running off your property on the surface I wouldn't worry at all about that amount of water. Around my parts you'd need to be concerned more some greenie seeing you discharging superchlorinated water.


----------



## VetteMan (Aug 10, 2005)

Can't you reach the sewer .... I dump mine in the driveway and let it run into the street and then to the sewer .....

If you have to do the other ... you might want to do it at night ... lol


----------

